# Rare Albino Crow



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2008/06/19/bc-albino-crows-.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is a beautiful crow, Charis! Thanks for posting the article!

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW! Wish I could see them.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

That is very cool.


----------



## AngelsWingsloft (Dec 24, 2008)

*crow*

wow thats a cool pic of the white crow , wished i was there to see that


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazing! I would love to see the white ravens with "blue eye's"!!!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Great picture,and quite rare at that.


----------

